# Is it worth moving to NZ? Having serious second thoughts!



## terry3218

Hi everyone I am contemplating a move to NZ through means of student visa. But from what I have researched it seems like NZ is not worth the trouble since I'll be taking out a loan of about NZD18k to study there and will be paying back about NZD40K over a period of 15-20 years.. here are things that bother me as an a newly qualified accountant with a professional accountancy qualification(UK based: and is somewhat recognized in NZ by NZQA) and graduate diploma in accounting from a polytechnic in NZ i'll be earning around 45k a year (a little bit optimistic) but after taxes and all i'll be taking home roughly about 36k per annum that makes it 3k a month.
I need to set aside about (after studies):
$250 for student loan payments
about $500 a month for my brother back home.

now what's left behind is around $2250:

is that enough for one person to live a reasonably good lifestyle i.e:

spend enough money on food (for bodybuilding) I found out that just 1kg chicken breast is $18 on countdown, that is ridiculously expensive way more than ALMOST any other place in the world. And I also found out that bodybuilding supplements are way more expensive than anywhere else in Europe , USA even NZ made protein is $80 for a month's supply.

mobile phone package and internet costs are an abomination for about $100 you just get like 600 mins plus a very small amount of internet data. whereas in UK you can get unlimited internet,minutes,text on even £37 plan monthly.

Housing prices are certifiably crazy I want to live independently with max 1 flatmate but it seems like that is not going to be possible.

Since I am an outgoing person I would at least want to see a movie every other weekend.

And also hanging out with friends in pubs etc at least twice a week.

Eating out at a mid range restaurant at least twice a month.

I have heard that things like dentist treatment, dental implants are almost impossible to get for a middle class person.

Even books,cds,dvds are much more expensive than what I found on UK sites even Australian sites.

since I like to play guitar I found that the same guitar that cost about £220 on UK site costs about $750 on NZ sites.

And also costs of almost all electronics were a bit expensive than UK Europe USA.

To sum it you do you really think I can live a reasonably good lifestyle as mentioned above on above mentioned salary and still be able to save some money for future expenses.

I was so determined to move but after research I am having second thoughts since everything is as expensive as in Australia but wages are pretty much half of what you get paid in Australia ( just saying AUS in not an option for me I am just comparing)

Most probably i'll be studying in a polytechnic in Hamilton and will also be living there afterwards.

Any responses will be greatly appreciated.
All prices that are in $ are NZ Dollars.


----------



## mikesurf

I honestly think you will really struggle on that sort of money, even as a single person.
New Zealand is a very expensive place as you have seen with your research.


----------



## jawnbc

I think you've answered your own question


----------



## escapedtonz

You will struggle on that salary most definitely. You will not be able to afford to do the things you want to do. Life here in my opinion is 15% more than UK and that doesn't take into account the cost of rent which is expensive.


----------



## cindychonny

Hi terry3218 

I think you would survive on that salary but you would not be able to live the way you want to. You would have to rent with other people and would probably not be able to live in a great area.

If you are still dead keen on the idea of living here then items such as clothing, guitar equipment, gym items etc should be ordered from overseas online. stock up on as much stuff as possible.I have just come back from London to New Zealand to study. Once my studies are completed i will look at as many options abroad as i can. 

New Zealand is a beautiful country and people are very friendly however the kiwis are not the brightest bunch, life here is very slow, very little changes and as you have mentioned it is extremely expensive. I have only being back for 5 days and have already found myself looking online for cheap items such as body washes, cosmetics, clothing and much more.London is meant to be one of the most expensive places in the world to live but from my experience that is not true. New Zealand should be number one on the list.

If you do decide to come down then please do pm me as i am interested in meeting people from this forum . Especially those from overseas.


----------



## mackers26

r u sure u have ur salary figure right? $45k a year seems pretty low for an accountant. I'm a carpenter & can earn $55k-60k a year 7 i'm pretty sure an accountant should earn more.


----------



## topcat83

mackers26 said:


> r u sure u have ur salary figure right? $45k a year seems pretty low for an accountant. I'm a carpenter & can earn $55k-60k a year 7 i'm pretty sure an accountant should earn more.


I agree with you, Mackers. it does seem a very low salary for a qualified role.

An accountant with 1-3 years experience could earn that little, but after that the salary increases.

Here are some examples I found: 

Salary expectations for graduates
Accountant - About the job
And look at page 26 onwards for a good description of the New Zealand market here: http://www.roberthalf.co.nz/EMEA/Ne...Half-Finance-Accounting-Salary-Guide-2013.pdf


----------



## mackers26

topcat83 said:


> I agree with you, Mackers. it does seem a very low salary for a qualified role.
> 
> An accountant with 1-3 years experience could earn that little, but after that the salary increases.
> 
> Here are some examples I found:
> 
> Salary expectations for graduates
> Accountant - About the job
> And look at page 26 onwards for a good description of the New Zealand market here: http://www.roberthalf.co.nz/EMEA/Ne...Half-Finance-Accounting-Salary-Guide-2013.pdf


I see now that in the 1st year the salary maybe low but we all had to start on a low wage. My first wage packet when i 1st qualified was less than the equivalent of $150 a week (23 yrs ago). If your good at your job & show commitment then your salary will eventually reflect that.


----------

